# Revolutionary for Mac?



## brianaustin

I'm wondering how I would go about gaining s-off & rooting my phone. I've been referenced to Revolutionary many times, but the only OSs the download supports is Window & Linux.

How would I get this done using a Mac?

Thanks.


----------



## Mattes

You could use .....here check out this thread


----------

